# Spot had 2 babies!(updated with pics!)



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

Still waiting for my other posts to get approved...but Spot had 2 babies, unsure on sex but will check again when hubby gets home. They were standing and getting around, but momma had not gotten up after the afterbirth passed and she laid in it for a while SHE IS MESSY!!. So when I went out a hour or 2 later I made her get up as I do notthink that she had fed the kids yet. The second one is a bit smaller and I am unsure if he has nursed. He has been in the general area but just keeps passing it even when it hits him in the face!! should I be concerned yet? She is nudging both of them around, so being a decent mother, I just always worry that they do not find the spot to nurse. how common is it that they cant find it? :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spot had 2 babies!*

Congrats on a healthy delivery!! Can't wait to see your new babies....and find out what you have :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Spot had 2 babies!*

I always work on it a bit with them.. just keep sticking their face in the right place, and maybe give them a squirt or 2. Congrats! Cant wait to see them!
they should eat soon after they are born.


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Spot had 2 babies!*

We had 2 boys :kidblue: :kidblue: but really wanted at least 1 girl...sigh. Anyway, we held momma still last night while I set the smaller one up to drink and he did get some so I know he knows what to do. I do not have time to post pics now, but will when I get home, as I just went out and checked on them. Now the countdown begins for Blackie and Jill. Blackie is looking fuller now too, so maybe today for her. Jill has a while yet to go I think. I get home early today so we will see if Blackie has any this afternoon or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spot had 2 babies!*

A big congrats........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are the pics from the birth thru to today

Boy 1









Boy 2









both


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ohhh! How adorable! I just love boer babies! Congrats!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWW, Congratulations, adorable babies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats =0)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------

